# Watching movies in flashplayer



## vist (Nov 21, 2011)

Dear colleagues, please explain me how to install software to watch online movies. I have installed "gnash". It shows banners, but doesn't show SWF objects...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2011)

www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, www/linux-f10-flashplugin11, www/linux-f10-flashplugin9.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html


----------

